# Adjusting a stainless steel bracelet?



## gtuck

I am about to pull the trigger on a Trainmaster Power Reserve with a stainless bracelet. Is it easy to adjust on your own or do you need to take it to a jeweler?


----------



## GregNYC

Beautiful watch! I'd love to see photos because I have wanted this one myself! About adjusting bracelets, removing links and half-links, I always take a watch to the AD, jeweler or watch technician...


----------



## timefleas

gtuck said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on a Trainmaster Power Reserve with a stainless bracelet. Is it easy to adjust on your own or do you need to take it to a jeweler?


Extremely easy to do yourself--just make sure you have a good quality screwdriver that is small and sturdy enough to fit the head of the screw in the bracelet link, hold the link and the screwdriver in place with two fingers--should be no problem--I NEVER have an AD or a service center do this--waste of time and money.


----------



## Ames

Exactly get a good set of small screwdriver and something to put the watch face down on and you are set.


----------



## gtuck

Thank you guys! I just ordered one and Rob said they would size it based on my wrist measurement. But as nit picky as I am, it's good to know that I can do a bit of tweaking if necessary. When the watch arrives, I'll proudly post a wrist pic.


----------



## GregNYC

timefleas said:


> I NEVER have an AD or a service center do this--waste of time and money.


I don't have your skill and patience. I'm a clutz with tiny things. I've never been able to do bracelets without failing to line things up correctly and get the parts back together. About all I can do is change straps on cases with Panerai-style lug screws and move the pins in Rolex micro-adjustments and polish scratches with Cape Cod cloths. That's the extent of my technical skill with watches. But the folks I take it to have pity on me; I buy other stuff from them, so they never charge me.


----------



## mick arthur

Be careful - if they used Loctite on the screws, you have to heat them before attempting to remove them. Ball Watch USA mentioned they used Loctite after fixing my bracelet screws. I think they need to be heated to 180 degrees F.


----------



## timefleas

I've owned in the neighborhood of 50 Ball watches, at least half of which were on bracelets--only one had loctite, or something similarly nasty, but even that one I managed to get to get loose--of course if you live near an AD who will do it for you for free, that sounds like a good thing, if not, it is something that most collectors can, and I think should, do themselves.


----------



## samanator

mick arthur said:


> Be careful - if they used Loctite on the screws, you have to heat them before attempting to remove them. Ball Watch USA mentioned they used Loctite after fixing my bracelet screws. I think they need to be heated to 180 degrees F.


It's does not really need to be that hot. Generally this type of Loctite about 20 seconds under full hot running tap water will do it. I've seen two types of Loctite used (green and purple) and only on EHC bracelets. I don't believe the bracelet for my WT Diver had loctite. Personally I keep it around and use it when I size any screw type bracelet just to be safe.


----------



## sarmajor

Ball use Loctite 222 low strength thread locker. As previously stated heating under hot water will ear things. I had a bracelet screw fall out,fortunately I was driving and the watch and screw were caught up my sleeve. I had spent the weekend in the bush at a 4WD event and was glad that the screw did not fall out then. 
I was lucky enough to get a screwdriver with my bracelet from Ball Switzerland.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?omrjgt


----------



## GregNYC

Hey Sarmajor, was that particular screw one that you had worked with? So glad that the watch fell into your sleeve!


----------



## gtuck

Power Reserve arrived today just as was promised. Rob had a link removed but I did want to tweak it a bit more and removed two of the "half" links for a tighter fit.

This is such a beautiful watch. It is heavier than my B&R 126 Vintage Original, probably because of the stainless bracelet. My other automatic watches, the B&R and a Hamilton Khaki Field have leather straps which are very comfortable except in summer. So, I chose the steel bracelet this time. 
Will probably get a leather strap later. Now to start checking the accuracy

-Gary


----------



## sarmajor

Hi there Greg, Yes it was screw that I had removed whilst sizing the bracelet on the EMII Diver. A quick call to Ball to get the details of the Loctite product and I found that I had some in my gun cabinet. All good to go after I applied it to all of the screws on the bracelet to be sure. No problems with it since although the EMII Diver has not had much time out since I got home from my summer job on Roosevelt Island, Antarctica. Tested the cold weather claims of Ball and the watch definitely measured up. Of course I had no doubts that it would after the summer of 10/11 when we sent Richard Limeburners EMII Diver down 250m in -1.8 C water while videoing it. There is a post somewhere about it and he has some video on the www of the event.


----------



## thecouchguy

sarmajor said:


> Hi there Greg, Yes it was screw that I had removed whilst sizing the bracelet on the EMII Diver.


Hi, old thread i know. I have just bought a Ball Watch and will resize the bracelet. Would you mind sharing the type of loctite please?


----------



## timefleas

thecouchguy said:


> Hi, old thread i know. I have just bought a Ball Watch and will resize the bracelet. Would you mind sharing the type of loctite please?


Usually blue loctite is suitable for link screws.


----------



## thecouchguy

timefleas said:


> Usually blue loctite is suitable for link screws.


 Perfect, thanks mate|>


----------



## johannes

wow didn't know they use loctite. so do i need to use boiled water kind of heat?
or hot water for bathing is sufficient?
damn no wonder the other time an AD told me he could not remove the screws. damn!
thanks for the info


----------



## gtuck

johannes said:


> wow didn't know they use loctite. so do i need to use boiled water kind of heat?
> or hot water for bathing is sufficient?
> damn no wonder the other time an AD told me he could not remove the screws. damn!
> thanks for the info


Run the part of the bracelet that you will be working on under hot running water for about 30 seconds. Then hold the bracelet firmly and use a proper screwdriver to firmly remove the screw. It will "pop" loose and come out easily. I've never had to use Loctite to replace the screw, but I check my bracelets periodically.


----------



## Beberle

I just received my Ball AeroGMT II. My 1st watch w/ screws in the band instead of pins. I used my wife's hair dryer to heat up the band in just 20seconds. My Ball bracelet does indeed have blue loctite on the threads. The precision machining of the bracelet is impressive! Took me 10minutes to resize taking great care not to scratch anything. 
Thank you for the info gents!

Brian


----------



## nibbs00

Wish I has read this read before "attacking my Aero GMII". This is the first watch I've had with screws and wasn't expecting loctite. That and a slightly warn screwdriver means I'm in the market for a new strap. I've messaged Ball but does anyone here happen to know how roughly what they cost?

To be fair I did size the bracelet but I'm a bit OCD and the clasp is slightly offset. I suspect this is going to be an expensive lesson!


----------



## eric72

Rubber?? Paid about 300 Eur 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHound007

Make sure you have a quality made set of micro screwdrivers, not Chinese junk. You’ll have them for life, so don’t skimp. I ordered a Swiss made set from Otto Frei years ago that I’ve used dozens of times.


----------



## jkingrph

I received my first Ball with the stainless bracelet last week, and found a properly fitting jewelers screwdriver in my accumulation of tools from 45 years ago. The screws were extremely tight, so I ran hot tapwater over the band for a few minutes, dried it off and the screws came out easily. It was much better to do that than bugger up those pretty little screw slots.


----------



## nibbs00

eric72 said:


> Rubber?? Paid about 300 Eur
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Actually I was looking for a price on the steel bracelet if anyone knows


----------



## nibbs00

Absolutely right. An expensive lesson but I've reverted to my usual policy that "quality costs". Bergeon set on order!


----------



## eric72

nibbs00 said:


> Actually I was looking for a price on the steel bracelet if anyone knows


600 euro. Wanted to buy one for my HC Arctic a year ago.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nibbs00

Thanks for that Eric. I've had a similar figure from an Ebay seller which gives me a little more confidence that they are selling the OEM strap.


----------



## 5959HH

The secret is a jeweler's screwdriver that properly engages the slot in the head of the screw. My preference is Bergeon screwdriver(s). Once I have engaged the screwdriver in the slot I apply steady pressure, not forcing the issue. If it doesn't want to move, place only the part of the bracelet in question under hot water for a minute or so and try again to move the screw. Some use a hairdryer. I think watchmakers have special equipment for heating the area of the screw held by Loctite. 

At the current time my only Ball watch is on strap rather than SS bracelet, although I have owned Ball watches on bracelet in the past and don't recall any particular difficulty sizing with prior hot water heating, proper screwdriver, and Loctite 222. Rolex bracelets are sized similarly to Ball. Don't get me started though on sizing the new style Omega bracelets with itty, bitty screw heads that are lost forever if one goes airborne and falls on the carpet!


----------

